# 8bit vs 10bit Farbtiefe



## Rammler2 (9. März 2016)

Hallo.

Ich habe jetzt einen Monitor wo ich mit der 980ti 10 bit Farbtiefe bei der Systemsteuerung einstellen kann. Leider habe ich keien Ahnung ob es einen Vorteil bringt gegenüber 8 bit oder einen Nachteil. Weiß einer wozu das gut ist und was das für Auswirkungen hat? Höhere Latenzen oder Farbfehler?
Danke für eure Beiträge.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2016)

Eine höhere Farbtiefe hat einen Vorteil wenn du professionelle Bildbearbeitung betreibst und dazu natürlich einen kalibrierten Profimonitor nutzt da Farben schlichtweg genauer dargestellt werden können bzw. der Farbraum größer ist - bei üblichen 8 bit haste 256 Farbabstufungen aller Grundfarben (technisch gesehen ist das bei RGB ein 24bit-Signal), das ist das was man als Hex-Farbcode "#F322A4" oder vergleichbares kennt (das wäre ähm... pink^^). Bei 10 bit sinds eben 1024 Abstufungen.

Oder ums anders auszurechnen: 8bit pro Kanal (TrueColor) kann 16.777.216 verschiedene Farben darstellen, 10bit pro Kanal (DeepColor) kann 1.073.741.824 verschiedene Farben darstellen.

Auf den normalen Spieler hat die ganze Geschichte Null Einfluss.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. März 2016)

8bit: 2^8 Abstufungen pro Farbkanal->256*256*256(RGB) unterschiedliche Farben. Das macht 16,8 Millionen Farben, die dargestellt werden können.

10bit: 2^10 Abstufungen pro Farbkanal->1024*1024*1024(RGB) unterschiedliche Farben. Das macht 1,07 Milliarden Farben, die dargestellt werden können.


edit: **** bin ich langsam


----------



## Rammler2 (9. März 2016)

Auch wenns keinen Unterschied für Nich-Profis macht kann ichs also einfach bei 10bit lassen? Macht ja dann keinen Sinn es bei 8 zu lassen


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2016)

Eine 10bit-Übertragung erfordert logischerweise mehr Bandbreite als eine 8bit-Übertragung. Bedeutet im Grenzfall wäre die mögliche Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate geringer wenn du dich am Limit deiner Verbindung befindest. Das dürfte aber nur in den seltensten Fällen der Fall sein.

In der Theorie müsste die 10bit-Variante auch ein bisschen mehr Strom verbrauchen einfach weil die Datenmengen die verarbeitet/gesendet werden größer sind - das aber sicherlich in einem Bereich der kaum interessiert.

Persönlich würde ich es auf 8bit lassen da du von 10bit schlicht keinen Vorteil hast, aber irgendwelchen etwaigen problemen aus dem Weg gehst (im normalen Anwenderbereich ist quasi alles auf TrueColor ausgelegt).


----------



## Rammler2 (9. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine 10bit-Übertragung erfordert logischerweise mehr Bandbreite als eine 8bit-Übertragung. Bedeutet im Grenzfall wäre die mögliche Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate geringer wenn du dich am Limit deiner Verbindung befindest. Das dürfte aber nur in den seltensten Fällen der Fall sein.
> 
> In der Theorie müsste die 10bit-Variante auch ein bisschen mehr Strom verbrauchen einfach weil die Datenmengen die verarbeitet/gesendet werden größer sind - das aber sicherlich in einem Bereich der kaum interessiert.
> 
> Persönlich würde ich es auf 8bit lassen da du von 10bit schlicht keinen Vorteil hast, aber irgendwelchen etwaigen problemen aus dem Weg gehst (im normalen Anwenderbereich ist quasi alles auf TrueColor ausgelegt).



Ok danke. ALso Auflösung ist 4k mit DP 1.2. Können da Engpässe auftreten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2016)

Kann ich dir auswendig nicht sagen. DP1.2 kann 4K@60Hz in 8bit. Obs für 10bit reicht bei den Settings müsste ich auch nachschlagen - aber wenn du beim Umstellen auf 10bit nicht auf einmal ne kleinere Auflösung oder nur noch 30Hz hast reichts offenbar noch.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht gerade verrechnet habe, reicht das problemlos.


----------



## soth (9. März 2016)

Natürlich sind 10 bit auch für den normalen Anwender von Vorteil. Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass nur sehr wenig Consumerhardware und -software diese Farbtiefe unterstützt/nutzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2016)

Das meine ich ja. Wenn du nen (kalibrierten) 10bit-TFT hast der das alles darstellt und entsprechende Software hast nutzt mans natürlich. Da das aber wohl nur die allerwenigsten haben kann mans auch bei 8 lassen.


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2016)

10Bit sind (potenziell) sehr wohl auch in Spielen interessant, insbesondere mit HDR. Gängige Spiele unterstützen soweit ich weiß (?) aber 10Bit nicht wodurch die Sache sinnlos ist.

Es geht hier wohlgemerkt nicht um eine "genauere" Farbdarstellung sondern um einen höheren effektiv nutzbaren Kontrast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2016)

Von der HDR-Geschichte hab ich in dem Zusammenhang gehört, allerdings zunächst wenns um die UHD-BluRay ging.

Wenn Spiele das unterstützen sollten irgendwann umso besser, ich schätze aber dass bis dahin noch einige Jahre ins Land gehen^^


----------



## Rammler2 (9. März 2016)

Aber wenns von der Bandbreite reicht und ich sonst keinen Nachteil habe,dann kann ich doch auch 10bit anmachen oder nicht. Wenn ich aber dadurch minimal Lag oder sonstige Fehler bekommen sollte mache ich es lieber aus


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2016)

Das hat mit Lags oder sonstigen spielbeeinträchtigenden Dingen nichts zu tun. Von dem Standpunkt aus kannstes auch anlassen.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2016)

> Wenn Spiele das unterstützen sollten irgendwann umso besser, ich schätze aber dass bis dahin noch einige Jahre ins Land gehen^^



Theoretisch könnte man da auch Grafiktreiberseitig einiges machen... praktisch... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hotohori (11. September 2016)

Sorry wenn ich den Thread gerade noch mal hoch hole, aber falls Andere wie ich gerade darüber stolpern, wäre es zumindest interessant das zu wissen:

Alien Isolation unterstützt die 10Bit Farbausgabe. Es gibt also bereits Spiele, die 10bit unterstützen. Bin aber selbst gerade noch am einlesen in das Thema und hab noch nichts über weitere Spiel finden können.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

Hallo hallo alle Profis bitte ich zur Hilfe habe da ein Problem was nicht mal nvidia verstand...4 tage suport mit einen herrn aus Indien blieb ohne Erfolg...
Mein tv samsung js9000 kann 4k und hdr soweit so gut...
Wenn ich bei nvidia in Einstellungen gehe...kann ich wählen zwischen 4:4:4 oder 4:2:2 soweit noch alles normal der tv unterstützt 60 herz hdmi2.0.. aber jetzt wirds komisch: wenn ich 4:4:4 auswählen will sagt er mir nur möglich mit 8 bit....wenn ich die herz auf 30 runter gebe ...kann ich plötzlich auch 12 bit wählen +?!?!?
Wenn ich 4:2:2wähle kann ich mit 60 herz auch die 10 bit wählen....nur eben bei 4:4:4 wirds alles komisch...warum muss ich den die Herz runterfahren???wäre echt super wenn hier ein experte wäre danke!!!!

Mein englisch reicht zwar aber es ist leider nicht perfekt villeicht hilft ja das:

UHD 101: Demystifying 4K, UHD Blu Ray, wide color gamut, HDR, 4:4:4, 18Gbps and the rest! - Acoustic Frontiers

So wie ich da lese geht es einfach nicht das 4:4:4 mit 10 bit auf 60 herz geht???
Versthe ich das richtig???

Wäre nett wen das einer hier klären könnten bitte!


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. September 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> Hallo hallo alle Profis bitte ich zur Hilfe habe da ein Problem was nicht mal nvidia verstand...4 tage suport mit einen herrn aus Indien blieb ohne Erfolg...
> Mein tv samsung js9000 kann 4k und hdr soweit so gut...
> Wenn ich bei nvidia in Einstellungen gehe...kann ich wählen zwischen 4:4:4 oder 4:2:2 soweit noch alles normal der tv unterstützt 60 herz hdmi2.0.. aber jetzt wirds komisch: wenn ich 4:4:4 auswählen will sagt er mir nur möglich mit 8 bit....wenn ich die herz auf 30 runter gebe ...kann ich plötzlich auch 12 bit wählen +?!?!?
> Wenn ich 4:2:2wähle kann ich mit 60 herz auch die 10 bit wählen....nur eben bei 4:4:4 wirds alles komisch...warum muss ich den die Herz runterfahren???wäre echt super wenn hier ein experte wäre danke!!!!
> ...



Wie du schon geschrieben hast, die Lösung steht im verlinkten Artikel:

Für Formate mit Hdmi 2.0 gilt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Wie du schon geschrieben hast, die Lösung steht im verlinkten Artikel:
> 
> Für Formate mit Hdmi 2.0 gilt folgendes:
> 
> ...



Hallo Danke wie gesagt hab nur die Hälfte dort verstanden ....aber heißt das dann das Spiele die hdr benötigen in 30Fps laufen??? sprich muss ich dann 30 Herz einstellen??danke


----------



## Mysteria (13. September 2016)

4k@60 herz geht in 10bit Farbtiefe. Aber nur mit 4:2:0 Farb'sampling' (keine Ahnung wie das auf Deutsch heist). 

Für 4:4:4 musst du entweder runter auf 10bit oder runter auf 30hz. Such dir aus was dir wichtiger ist. 

Das Problem ist halt dass die Bandbreite der Uebertragung immer noch nicht ausreicht für 4k mit 60Hz und auch noch 10bit

Soweit ich weiss sind sowieso noch keine Spiele mit 10bit Farbtiefe auf dem Markt. 

And das Playstation hdr wird, so weit ich weiss, nur mit 'ner Hochrechnung auf 4k gebracht statt wirklich 4k zu sein. Dann reicht's auch wieder mit der Bandbreite.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> 4k@60 herz geht in 10bit Farbtiefe. Aber nur mit 4:2:0 Farb'sampling' (keine Ahnung wie das auf Deutsch heist).
> 
> Für 4:4:4 musst du entweder runter auf 10bit oder runter auf 30hz. Such dir aus was dir wichtiger ist.
> 
> ...



Danke danke es geht endlich voran mit der Aufklärung...
Ja aber bei mir geht nur 4:4:4 in verbindung mit 30herz und 10 bit ...nur bei 4:2:2 kann ich 10 bit mit 60 herz haben.....hdr braucht ja 10 bit ....und4:4:4 somit fällt ja 4:2:2 weg oder???gears 4 soll hdr haben dazu müsste man demnach runter auf 30herz.....das schon bitter oder???


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> Danke danke es geht endlich voran mit der Aufklärung...
> Ja aber bei mir geht nur 4:4:4 in verbindung mit 30herz und 10 bit ...nur bei 4:2:2 kann ich 10 bit mit 60 herz haben.....hdr braucht ja 10 bit ....und4:4:4 somit fällt ja 4:2:2 weg oder???gears 4 soll hdr haben dazu müsste man demnach runter auf 30herz.....das schon bitter oder???



Das wäre mal ein Artikel wert bei pcgames an den Moderator bitte das wäre echt hilfreich kauf mir das Heft jeden Monat...wäre echt top wenn ihr das mal alles genau erklären könntet!!!bitte pcgames!


Uuuups wollte bearbeiten nicht editieren sorry!!!


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. September 2016)

Im Nvidia Treiber müsstest du 4:2:0 einstellen falls dies möglich ist um 4k@60fps mit 10bit nutzen zu können, ansonsten wird es mit HDR glaube ich nicht hinhauen.

Habe leider keine Nvidia Grafikkarte/ neuen Fernseher zur Hand um das zu testen.

Edit:


The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> hdr braucht ja 10 bit ....und4:4:4 somit fällt ja 4:2:2 weg oder??



UHD Blu-ray mit HDR laufen auf 4:2:0 (ist bei der verlinkten Seite als UHD Standard angegeben.)


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

Ja wie gesagt habs nicht alles verstanden und dachte ich versthe da was falsch....weil ich dachte das hdr zwingend 4:4;4 bräuchte....na wenn es mit 4:2:0 oder 4:2;2 auch geht bin ich beruhigt den 30 herz wären ja ein graus....
Mal schauen wie das bei games dann wird...danke dir!!


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. September 2016)

Musst du einfach mal für dich austesten ob es funktioniert/wie es aussieht. Nicht das die Infos auf der verlinkten Seite inkorrekt waren oder ich Blödsinn erzählt habe


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Musst du einfach mal für dich austesten ob es funktioniert/wie es aussieht. Nicht das die Infos auf der verlinkten Seite inkorrekt waren oder ich Blödsinn erzählt habe



ja wie gesagt genial wäre wen pcgames sich mal der Sache annimmt und einen Artikel darüber schreibt im Heft ich kann einfach nicht beschreiben aber eine Zeitung aus Papier ist für mich immer noch das beste und wird für mich auch immer so bleiben 
kann man eigentlich sich irgend wie an pcgames wenden und einen Wunsch äußern??
danke


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. September 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> ja wie gesagt genial wäre wen pcgames sich mal der Sache annimmt und einen Artikel darüber schreibt im Heft ich kann einfach nicht beschreiben aber eine Zeitung aus Papier ist für mich immer noch das beste und wird für mich auch immer so bleiben
> kann man eigentlich sich irgend wie an pcgames wenden und einen Wunsch äußern??
> danke



Ja geht dort: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?


----------



## IronAngel (13. September 2016)

Im Zweifel gehe einfach ein bißchen mit der Auflösung herunter, zur not lege eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung an. Dann müsste die Bandbreite auch reichen.


----------



## IDukeI (4. Oktober 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> 4k@60 herz geht in 10bit Farbtiefe. Aber nur mit 4:2:0 Farb'sampling' (keine Ahnung wie das auf Deutsch heist).



Es heißt Farbunterabtastung (oder Chromasubsampling in Englisch).
Das bedeutet, dass bei einem Signal wie YCbCr wo Helligkeit und Farben getrennt übertragen werden die Farbinformationen verlustbehaftet komprimiert werden. Bei 4:4:4 garnicht, bei 4:2:2 ein wenig, bei 4:2:0 schon mehr. Das funktioniert relativ gut da das Auge bei Farben weniger genau auflösen kann. Das Helligkeitssignal (im Prinzip Schwarz-Weiß Bild) bleibt unberührt wodurch die Schärfe erhalten bleibt.
Im Prinzip werden die Farben dadurch ggf. leicht verfälscht und es können auch gröbere Farbverläufe entstehen. Außerdem bei pixelgenauer Schrift Farbsäume an den Rändern. Man spart aber natürlich Speicherplatz und Bandbreite.
Es wird standardmäßig bei JPEG und allen üblichen Videokompressionen wie H264 / BluRays benutzt. Sprich Filme sind wenn komprimiert praktisch immer in 4:2:0 gespeichert. Fällt einem natürlich nicht auf ohne direkten Vergleich. 
Nutzt man 10bit sind natürlich neben den höheren Farbabstufungen auch mehr Helligkeitsabstufungen möglich. Die Farbunterabtastung kann halt die Farbwiedergabe leicht verfälschen, ob es einem auffällt sei dahingestellt. Bei 4:2:0 aber warscheinlich eher als bei 4:2:2. Viele günstige UHD TVs können bei 2160p60 sogar bei 8bit nur 4:2:0.
Bei RGB gibts natürlich keine Farbunterabtastung da sich die Pixel dort sich aus rot grün und blau und nicht aus getrennter Helligkeit und Farbe zusammensetzen.

Mangels Material würde ich eher zu 2160p60 8bit RGB raten als 2160p60 10bit YCbCr 4:2:0. Denn bei Spielen ist die Farbunterabtastung nicht notwendig/sinnvoll.

Bei RGB ist die Berechnung für die Bildbandbreite relativ einfach: 3840x2160 x 8bit x 3 (Grundfarben RGB) * 60hz/s =  11,12Gbit/s fürs Bild. Da auch noch Ton übertragen wird, Ethernet etc. wäre das für HDMI 1.4 mit max. 8,16 Gbit/s ohne Overhead zuwenig. HDMI 2.0 mit 14,4 Gbit/s schafft das aber. Mit 10bit bei RGB kommt man aber auf 13,9 Gbit/s allein fürs Bild. Ist viell. schon zuviel für HDMI 2.0 wegen dem Zeug was daneben mit drüber gehen kann.
Bei 30hz halbiert sich die notwendige Bandbreite fürs Bild entsprechend. Daher geht das auch über HDMI 1.4. Und mit Farbunterabtastung 4:2:0 schafft HDMI 1.4 theoretisch auch 60hz bei 2160p. Wobei ich bei der Farbunterabtastung die notwendige Bandbreite nicht so einfach berechnen kann.


----------



## Snaker83 (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo ich schalte micht bei diesem Thema mal dazu.

Habe bei mir folgendes Konstallation:

An meinem PC im Büro sind zweit TFT Monitore angeschlossen. Zusätzlich habe ich meinen TV im Wohnzimmer (Sony 75 Zoll 4 K UHD) über ein ca. 20 Meter langes HDMI Kabel (welches in der Wand verlegt) wurde angeschlossen. 

An dem Wohnzimmer TV bekomme ich jedoch - mit meiner Grafikarte AMD Radeon R9 390 serie - nur dann ein konstantes Bild wenn ich in den AMD Grafikeinstellungen die Farbtiefe auf "8bpc" und das Pixelformat auf "YCbCr 4:2:2" einstelle ( siehe Screen 1). Das HDMI Signal habe ich mit einem aktiven Repeater verstärkt da sonst gar kein Bild auf dem TV erscheint. Diesen Repeater (ELUTENG HDMI Repeater 60m 4K 60Hz HDMI 2.0 Signal: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor) habe ich nach dem 20 Meter Kabel als Verstärkung angeschlossen.

Wenn ich Farbtiefe "10bpx" mit "YCbCr 4:2:2" auswähle ist unter Windows7 64 Bit Ultimate ein konstanten Bild, sobald ich aber ein Spiel starte geht das Bild an und aus...also nahezu unbrauchbar. 

Gar kein Bild kommt wenn ich Farbtiefe "10bpx" und Pixelformat "RGB 4:4:4" auswähle.

Frage an euch:

Da ich den Wohnzimmer TV zu 99% zum zocken nutze, merke ich die niedrigeren Einstellungen von "8 bpx" und "YCbCr 4:2:2" bei Games wie Fifa18 und co. , oder ist der Unterschied nur marginal das man damit Leben kann?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2018)

Warum probierst du es nicht aus, wir können doch nicht wissen ob du damit leben kannst.


----------



## Snaker83 (11. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht habe ich die Frage falsch formuliert.

Eigentlich wollte ich eine Aufklärung warum es mit den etwas niedrigen Einstellungen einwandfrei funktioniert und mit den besseren/höheren Einstellungen nicht.

Optisch erkenne ich nämlich absolut keinen Unterschied.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2018)

Weil 10bit 4:4:4 wesentlich mehr Bandbreite braucht als 8bit 4:2:2.
Dazu kommt noch dein sehr langes Kabel.


----------

